# Diablo 2: LoD v. 1.10 character editor & mods?



## Heretic Apostate (Feb 11, 2004)

At the recent NorCal game day, I bought the Diablo "chest," which has Diablo, Diablo 2, and Lord of Destruction.  I've since upgraded to v. 1.10 of D2:LoD.

While it is fun, it's tough in SP mode (for me, at least; reaction time is terrible, and my mouse skill isn't much better).  So I need some "help."

Either a mod that allows you to build your own magic items (saw one that did just that, but it increased the monster density and toughness at the same time...), or a character editor to boost my stats enough to allow me some survival time while my reactions catch up.

Alternatively, is there speed settings on the game?  I'd like to be able to slow down the game during combat, so that I have more time to react...

A bigger cache would be nice, too.   Or a bigger backpack...

*************************

Okay, now for a question about the game.  Who was the cruel s.o.b. that programmed in having all those lovely magic items for sale, when I'm struggling to get even 10,000 by sixth level...


----------



## Skullfyre (Feb 11, 2004)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> At the recent NorCal game day, I bought the Diablo "chest," which has Diablo, Diablo 2, and Lord of Destruction.  I've since upgraded to v. 1.10 of D2:LoD.
> 
> While it is fun, it's tough in SP mode (for me, at least; reaction time is terrible, and my mouse skill isn't much better).  So I need some "help."
> 
> ...




Well it was not me.. that is for sure..
But I have not seen a mod or and editor.
but I do not have any issue to advance levels.. by the time I have reached Andariel(sp) I am usually at level 16 or 17 and my gold is maxed at 100000 and I am carrying the excess with me into the dungeon
I hit 6th level about the time I get into Tristam or so....(will try a character later to verify)

if you have any issues or concerns let me know..
My issue is I have almost 30 gem pieces by the time i am at the end of act 1...... (real concerned about this.... uh huh)


----------



## Greyhawk_DM (Feb 11, 2004)

Any Diablo 2: LOD players want to get together and play online?
Let me know...

I have the following characters:
Barbarian: 41st
Paladin: 17th
Necromancer: 21st
Various other 1st levels

Just finished the game with the barbarian on the Normal level.
Now working on Nightmare level...it definitely lives up to its name..lol
tonight the barbarian died countless times...cost me over 200,000 gp just for that...

Later


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Feb 11, 2004)

Are the difficulty levels only for multiplayer games?  Because I read about how you get more items on harder levels, but I have yet to see the option on difficulty...


----------



## Sir Whiskers (Feb 11, 2004)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> Are the difficulty levels only for multiplayer games?  Because I read about how you get more items on harder levels, but I have yet to see the option on difficulty...




Unlike the first game, you'll have to complete the game on Normal mode (defeat Bhaal) before you can play Nightmare mode, then complete the game in Nightmare mode before moving on to Hell mode. And only the character(s) that defeats Bhaal can take advantage of the more difficult modes.




			
				Skullfyre said:
			
		

> My issue is I have almost 30 gem pieces by the time i am at the end of act 1...... (real concerned about this.... uh huh)




Yeah, I'm still irritated that Blizzard added new stuff to collect, but barely increased the size of the stash in LOD. Oh well... 

Also, the game still seems to have a problem providing enough socketed items for sale at higher levels. I read that this is related to how the game rates the items and socketed items are rated as less valuable than the better magic items. Hence, we see fewer socketed items about the time we reach Act III. It *is* better than pre-1.10, but I wish Blizzard had gone a little further with this.

I've noticed only a couple bugs with the patch. Sometimes when the vermin deposit eggs on the ground (Act II), I can't target them with ranged weapons, only hand-to-hand. It doesn't happen every time, but it's definitely a bug. Also, sometimes monsters can pass through closed doors to attack me, but ranged fire seems to be stopped. Once I figured out what was happening, though, these bugs weren't a real problem.

Despite picking nits, 1.10 has improved the game in a number of ways. Anyone who hasn't tried it since the patch came out should do so.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 11, 2004)

I really used to be into D2. What your going to have to do is find an older character editor from a previous version and just make a character with boosted stats and maxed out gold, because there are absolutely no new editors for some reason...


----------



## Sir Whiskers (Feb 12, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I really used to be into D2. What your going to have to do is find an older character editor from a previous version and just make a character with boosted stats and maxed out gold, because there are absolutely no new editors for some reason...




Actually, I found one here:

http://groups.msn.com/miamira/heroeditorzonefire.msnw

As with any editor, use at your own risk! Blizzard is pretty good at stopping hacks and the like.


----------



## Markalital (Jul 6, 2006)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> At the recent NorCal game day, I bought the Diablo "chest," which has Diablo, Diablo 2, and Lord of Destruction.  I've since upgraded to v. 1.10 of D2:LoD.
> 
> While it is fun, it's tough in SP mode (for me, at least; reaction time is terrible, and my mouse skill isn't much better).  So I need some "help."
> 
> ...







Hey just use this if in SP trouble. type "/players 8" to make them monster stronger to level faster then turn off with "/players 1" to make easier again... you are now a SP god.


----------



## Mercule (Jul 6, 2006)

Markalital said:
			
		

> Hey just use this if in SP trouble. type "/players 8" to make them monster stronger to level faster then turn off with "/players 1" to make easier again... you are now a SP god.




I run SP pretty much exclusively in "players 8".  I don't consider it cheating because the difficulty seems to be appropriate for the XP boost, and I keep it on for bosses, too.  Since I've always seemed to have a problem that wipes out my character (OS crash, bad D2 patch, etc.) about the time I finish normal difficulty, it just makes it less frustrating to start over.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2006)

If you play in multiplayer mode, you can simply make several characters to hold the stuff for you.

I think the games even stay open for a few minutes if you leave (if the game has been running for a while at least), so you can actually switch characters in the same game without any help.

Of course, there is some obvious risk involved there, concerning the items. 

Bye
Thanee


----------

